

Ask HN: What I need to know when registering a Delaware Corp? - a1g

I am planning on registering a Delaware Corporation soon and have some question.<p>If I plan on having angel investors and venture capitalists in vest in to my company what is better? C corp or S corp?<p>When I register a corporation does it register also a trademark for the name of the corporation? so it _can't_ be used by any entity but this corporation?<p>Is there anything else I need to know?<p>That's all the questions I have for now.<p>Thank you for your time hackers.
======
staunch
IANAL.

#1 C Corp.

#2 Trademarks can be complicated. A lawyer is highly advisable. You will want
to file a registration, possibly more than one.

If you're going to raise money you're going to want a lawyer. Try to find one
that will defer expenses until you've received your first check. Above all
make sure the lawyer has been involved with startup financing before. This is
critical.

~~~
a1g
Thank you for your advice) I will take it into account

